# Pond pig



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I worked this big girl for nearly 3 hours before I got her to bite. She went 5.5lbs and a hair over 21".


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice fish - Congrats on the catch - What did she end up hitting on?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

A blue flippin' tube, Texas rigged.


----------



## michael1303 (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice, did you keep it? I fish at that pond a lot. It's good to see that there wasn't a kill over there.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations on a fine bass! 

I've fished for years without pulling in a 5 lb. bass. It takes a 20" bass to weigh 5 lbs. and I've caught every measurement short of that mark.  Maybe this will be my year.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

michael1303 said:


> Nice, did you keep it? I fish at that pond a lot. It's good to see that there wasn't a kill over there.



I did not keep it. It went right back after a photo shoot and a few measurements. I see no reason to keep a fish that size.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Congratulations on a fine bass!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bowhunter.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Oh yeah! Nice bass. There have been some nice bass pulled from ponds here lately. Great work!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

That is a big bass! Your persistence paid off.


----------



## michael1303 (Jan 20, 2014)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I did not keep it. It went right back after a photo shoot and a few measurements. I see no reason to keep a fish that size.



Ya people have been keeping the bass in the pond last year. Most bass I caught last year were around 12 inches. Even though there is no signs it is a catch and release pond.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a beautiful fish and sharing a darn nice picture. The coloration on that bass is fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Good job Jimmy let me know if you want to hit the ponds or river


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

You posted that fish?!?!?! I catch those IN MY DREAAAAMMSSS!!! LOL great fish man that things a piggy.....one of dem dere florida straiinneedd hahahah jk great fish dude!


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Guess I should try for bass there rather than gills. Beauty.


----------



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

Great fish. I managed one not far away.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Gratz on that beast of a fish... wow... and nice job on the c & r, good karma for you!


----------



## 50twizz (Apr 14, 2013)

Is that that pond on rt 12 over by benton ridge? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

50twizz said:


> Is that that pond on rt 12 over by benton ridge?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



No, it's in sylvania. Not many big fish in the pond, really. I just happened to be lucky enough to see a bigger one hanging out.


----------



## michael1303 (Jan 20, 2014)

I caught just a little bass there. Why did they drain the water lower? It's really shallow now


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

michael1303 said:


> I caught just a little bass there. Why did they drain the water lower? It's really shallow now



I'm not sure why they drained it. I was there a couple weeks ago and it was a little high. Two days later it was down about 2 feet. Fisherboy and I were just talking about the water level last week.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I worked this big girl for nearly 3 hours before I got her to bite. She went 5.5lbs and a hair over 21".


I know I'm not crazy now, I saw that fish saturday chasing bluegill, couldn't believe my eyes. I have caught a bass that was 18" in there but the few monsters always stayed away. I was wondering about the water level myself, hopefully it isn't drained the fishing was on fire there the past few times i went.


----------



## bigred0304 (May 13, 2014)

Very nice fish man congrats. Way bigger than anything I've got into this year as far as largies go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## michael1303 (Jan 20, 2014)

I saw that monster swimming around too. He was near the far end with 1 waterfall swimming in circles chasing bluegills. He wouldn't bite my spinnerbait.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Is that olander or some other pond?


----------



## michael1303 (Jan 20, 2014)

nw1 said:


> Is that olander or some other pond?



It's another pond in sylvania.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

michael1303 said:


> It's another pond in sylvania.


Where is it located?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice fish! Was she spawning?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Nice fish! Was she spawning?


She was spawning. Had to catch the male first, then I was able to catch her. They were both released immediately afterward.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Jmsteele187 said:


> She was spawning. Had to catch the male first, then I was able to catch her. They were both released immediately afterward.


Great job on the catch and release. They're done with the spawn here. It interests me to see how the spawn progresses, south to north. Anyway, good fish, Dude!


----------

